# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل تایید سوابق تحصیلی :||

## va6hid

سلام ، چند روزه میخام تاییدش کنم واسه دیپلومو ولی نمیشه  :Yahoo (21):  هرچقدر میزنم میگه موجود نیست. رفتم مدرسه بهم گفتن شماره دانش اموزیم به شماره شناسنامم تغییر پیدا کرده. با اونهم نشد.  اومدم الان  درخواست رسیدگی بگم این خطا رو داد:    این هم متن درخواستم بود :    الان باید چکار کنم؟ : (

----------


## va6hid

هلپ می  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## bio97

باید برید آموزش و پرورش منطقه که دیپلم گرفتید قسمت سنجش تحصیلی فکر کنم

----------


## Mr Sky

*کی درخواست  رسیدگی دادی؟!.......من 10 روز درخواست زدم ...هنوز جواب ندادن
.
.
.
.برو آموزش پرورش*

----------


## va6hid

> *کی درخواست  رسیدگی دادی؟!.......من 10 روز درخواست زدم ...هنوز جواب ندادن . . . .برو آموزش پرورش*


  این جواب نیست ک اومده خود سیستم اخطار داده :\

----------


## siyahi

شماره سری شناسنامه قدیمیت

----------


## bozorgvar

واسه منم یه مشکل مربوط به سوابق پیش اومد رفتم آموزش پرورش خیلی سریع حل شد  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## va6hid

> شماره سری شناسنامه قدیمیت


  جواب نداد:\

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام ، چند روزه میخام تاییدش کنم واسه دیپلومو ولی نمیشه  هرچقدر میزنم میگه موجود نیست. رفتم مدرسه بهم گفتن شماره دانش اموزیم به شماره شناسنامم تغییر پیدا کرده. با اونهم نشد.  اومدم الان  درخواست رسیدگی بگم این خطا رو داد:    این هم متن درخواستم بود :    الان باید چکار کنم؟ : (


سلام

یه سر برید آموزش و پرورش ناحیه ای که دیپلم گرفتید ، پیش مسئول امتحانات اگر اشتباه نکنم بازم دقیق یادم نیست ، مشکلتون رو حل میکنند  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشید

----------


## siyahi

> جواب نداد:\


چهجوری
میزنی؟

----------


## salam55

این اخطاری که الان بهتون میده به خاطر سال اخذ دیپلمه که زدیدهنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده ام .  سالش رو درست وارد کنید . اونوقت درخواستتون فرستاده میشه

----------


## salam55

اون ستاره قرمز کنارش یعنی اخطار به خاطر اونه

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط salam55


این اخطاری که الان بهتون میده به خاطر سال اخذ دیپلمه که زدیدهنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده ام .  سالش رو درست وارد کنید . اونوقت درخواستتون فرستاده میشه


من 10 روزه درخواست دادم جواب نداون....بهتره بره آموزش پرورش*

----------


## va6hid

> چهجوری میزنی؟


  اچتباه میزنم داداش  :Yahoo (4):  ؛ سری شناسنامم هست 849471 که با اینم زدم نشد. میرم اموزش و پرورش.

----------


## va6hid

> این اخطاری که الان بهتون میده به خاطر سال اخذ دیپلمه که زدیدهنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده ام .  سالش رو درست وارد کنید . اونوقت درخواستتون فرستاده میشه


  سال اخذ مدرک رو 95 نداره اخه : (

----------

